# Size of Integra Intercooler Hoses?



## Hintonwood (Mar 21, 2008)

My Integra 810 is stuck in storage at the moment due to deep snow and I want to order some hose clips for the 2 Intercooler Hoses as one blew off when taking it back to storage. I had previously tightened the jubilee clip but need stronger clips.

Does anyone know the Diameter of the external surface of the hoses, or the circumfrence if easier to measure?

Are the 2 hoses the same diameter?

Thanks in advance for any assistance. Not sure how long it will be until I can get to the motorhome and I would like to get them ordered.


----------



## Hintonwood (Mar 21, 2008)

bump


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hintonwood

I think you'll need to tell us what engine is fitted and what year it is before anyone can give you the info.


----------



## Hintonwood (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi Gaspode

Good Point!

It is a 2003 Ducato 2.8 JTD

The intercooler itself has no markings or make stamp therefore I suspect that it is their own design rather than stock part.

(I hope to get to mine later this week if the thaw continues but just thought someone may know in the meantime).

Cheers

Ken.


----------



## Hintonwood (Mar 21, 2008)

Just to close this off............

I got to the Camper today and the hoses are 220mm external circumference / 70mm diameter. Have ordered JCS Hi-Torque Hose Clamps.


----------

